# Question regarding svs PC's



## Guest (Jul 17, 2008)

Hello everyone 

I'm just about ready to upgrade my subwoofer in my bedroom and wanted to ask a quick question regarding the svs cylinder subs. Not sure if this has been asked before (if it has...sorry ><) but here it goes. I have a fairly small bedroom, its about 11'x15' with a 9' ceiling theres also a walk-in closet but its doored off (not sure it that affects anything). Well Im trying to decide between one (1) PC-Ultra, (1) Pc 20-39 or (2) PCI 16-46. The room will also be acoustically treated later down the road (when funds permit  ). Oh and the current sub im using is a JL 12w6v2 in a 3cu ft box ported at 26hz. Money isn't too much of an issue but I would like to keep it in a 1.5k range. Just throwing this out there, but is there a difference in output in comparsion to the box shaped relatives from svs?
Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I don't have any experience with SVS subs ... but I read a lot of posts about them and all owners are :yay: with their performance.

I just want to Welcome you to the forum :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi Will, Welcome to the Shack.

There is very little difference between the PC Ultra cylinder and the PB13 ultra box. its mostly preference on looks. Obviously these two wold be your best choice as they offer much more for the money. I have the PB13 Ultra and really like it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks for the warm welcome guys 
Its great to a be part of a community that shares the same interests.
@ Tony:
Thank for clearing up the difference between the cylinder and the box. I would really love a PB13 but love the "space saving" design of the PC-ultras.
Tons of great reviews on SVS from what I've seen so far. They seem like the clear choice for next upgrade.
Thanks for taking the time out of your day and replying guys, I really, truely appreciate it. 
-Will


----------



## Alex at SVS (May 13, 2008)

Hey Will,

Going with an SVS is certainly an upgrade you'll be very happy with. You've got a pretty small room (and a closed off area doesn't really affect bass performance, only large openings air can easily travel through). Just to help get you the best recommendation though, how loud do you prefer to listen to music/movies? (moderate, moderate-loud, loud, very loud)


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey Alex,
I really do like listening to my movies/music (especially) loud to very loud. Me and my neighbors get along very well...so no complaints from him and his wife. Talked to some guys at BB in the home theater department and they never heard of Svs...kinda makes me question their knowledge. They in turn wanted me to buy some smaller 12" subs. Prices were about the same as the ultra, and I opted for a little demo with some music I brought in. All in all, not very impressive. Well anywoo's would you think the ultra would blend well with my PSB Images T65 mains/center/surrounds? I think I have my heart set on an ultra (most likely the PC-ultra). What would be the best choice if you had to pick, Pc-ultra or PB-ultra? Is there such a thing as too much bass?


----------



## Toolatecrew (Jul 10, 2008)

I will search around and see if I can find the link but I just read a test that showed that the PC actually has slightly less internal volum than the PB and its native tuning is very slightly higher than the PB as a result. It doesn't necsisarrily mean the PB is "superior" just that they are slightly idfferent. 

Your room is fairly small (But its not much smaller than mine) and a PC 20 39 would probably pressurize the room very well and wpould sound great. BUT you seem to be like me and figure ge the best you can so that you won't need to upgrade so by all means go for the PC/PB 

As far as choosing between PC/PB I think it comes down to space and looks. If you want your sub to be a peice of furniture also that looks great then pick the PB. If you don't care about the look but want to be able to take up less floorspace then pick the PC (its very slightly cheaper too). 

I decided to go for a cylinder sub very similar to a PC (but made by a local custom design company in Canada) I would have chosen the PC were I to buy an SVS. A box as big as a PB would only fit in very few spots in my room. The PC will fit anywhere except under my projection screen and its a mostly decorated HT room so I don't have to worry about my wife or anyone saying "Why is there a tall black tube in the room". 

I would not second guess a choice between PC and PB. Just do it and enjoy (and maybe bolt down the bed in your bedroom firt though:hsd:


----------



## Alex at SVS (May 13, 2008)

Toolatecrew pretty much nailed it. Our box subs have the edge, but not by very much and generally if you're in a room and listening to regular material, it's fairly unlikely you could tell them apart by ear. 

For your room a PC-Plus or a PB12-Plus could probably get up to very loud levels without too much trouble honestly, but stepping up to an Ultra you certainly wouldn't think twice about the decision either. Better drivers, better amps, and a more linear response. You might not "need" the Ultra and I think you could be very satisfied either way, but going with the ultra also buys you the knowledge than you've got bass performance that frightens many $10k subs.

And as for BB, I've had a lot of different experiences with them. Sometimes you can get lucky and they have a real expert there, but most of the time you're lucky to find someone that doesn't believe Bose is the greatest company ever. (Or the wonderful, use a regular sub cable with mono connections, then show you a "Monster cable" which just happens to have a splitter in it so it boosts volume by 3dB and claim it's "better")


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2008)

Thank you for your response's everyone. You've all been a great help. I've now pretty much made up my mind on the PC-ultra for just my bedroom. Thank goodness I dont have to deal with WAF but there is the GAF, lol not sure if that made sense.
@ Toolatecrew, I was wondering about the smaller internal volume effecting the sure (even though Im sure it miniscule effect on performance). But thanks for your efforts to find a test chart. I think I'll talk your advice and just do it and not look back. My thoughts exactly on buying the higher end product so upgrading would be kept to a minimum. 
@ Alex, you've been helping every step of the way and always provide some type of imformation for me to dwell upon. Also your honesty didnt hurt either  
I honesty do think the ultra will be a little much for my bedroom, but I also say its better to have leftovers then to leave the table hungry.
PC-ultra for my bedroom, and a PB-ultra for my living room. Thanks for everything guys, I now have a clear discision. 
-Will


----------

